# LED Headlamps



## Hunterrs (Oct 10, 2004)

Does anyone know anything about these type lights?  I looked in my new Cabela's book and found three types.  The first is LED only, the second is LED or xenon (halogen), and the third is halogen only.  Looks like for battery time, I should go with the LED.  I was wondering if it is bright to see thru the woods for trailing or just bright enough to walk to the stand.  I know the halogen is probably bright but they eat batteries.  They do have a rechargable cabela's brand, but is is krypton and halogen.  I have no idea what krypton is, unless it is the stuff supermnan doesn't like.    Please help, 

Robert


----------



## mpowell (Oct 10, 2004)

i tell you what i use.  a friend turned me on to using a dewalt flashlight that runs on the drill batteries.  very bright light that will last forever on a fully charged drill battery.  plus, you can recharge the battery in minutes and it's ready to go over and over.  

he swears the light will stay bright and steady for three straight hours without the least bit of loss in strength.  i haven't had it on that long myself but i have had it on while working on my car one night for over an hour and it was just as bright at the end as when i first turned it on.

i do have one of the LED headlamps in my closet in a box.  just not bright enough for me.  it was fine for climbing up the tree in the dark but wasn't for me when walking through the woods.  i like to see where i'm going.


----------



## Todd E (Oct 10, 2004)

I now have a LED headlamp that I use for walking in, setting stand up, and climbing. At work, I use a halogen one on my hardhat for working at night. They are both good for handsfree work. The halo goes through the batteries!!  I can tell you that neither are great for tracking. I keep two maglites in the truck for that purpose.  The best tracking light for nighttime is a coleman lantern with a reflecting shield on it.


----------



## How2fish (Oct 12, 2004)

I agree with Todd E they are great for walking to the stand, but for tracking use a latern..the good thing about the headlamps are they leave both hands free...can't tell you how many times that has come in handy..


----------



## Davexx1 (Oct 14, 2004)

At the local camping supply store they have all sorts of headlights and I asked them about the differences.  They said the best LED light would not cast a bright beam nearly as far as a full size halogen type headlight.  The LED lights are small, very light, easy to wear, are good for close up work, etc. but if you want to throw a bright beam for distance apparently the LEDs are not a good choice.

Dave1


----------



## Good Boy (Nov 12, 2004)

I have a pentzl tikka led headlamp that  I like a lot.   I think I got mine at rei or campmor.com for around $20.   It is very handy since it is worn on your head, but it would be useless for tracking deer.  It is best used when you need to work with something up close and you need to use both hands.  It should work great for cleaning a deer in the dark.  I also like the fact that the batteries hardly ever need to be replaced, although I don't know the exact battery or bulb expectancy.


----------

